# How-To Decock Chambered XD



## Binable

..studied a few revolvers & pistols on the 'net & really like what I'm reading re. Spfld Armory's offerings. ..may not be the prettiest guns out there but I've seen 'em in gunshops & don't dislike their loox @ all. Shooters say they are totally reliable & simple & don't cost an arm and a leg, all of which I'd go for not having handled handguns much. ..been around rifles & shotguns a bit more as that's what dad was into. ..plan on going to the range to shoot a few models with a bud whose been trained with a Glock he uses as a LEO. Hopefully we can find a range that has the XD. But I gotta ask, is there a safe way to decock one of these with a round in the chamber. I'd think so but as I'm running it through my head I'm just not figuring it out.


----------



## SouthernBoy

No. The manner in which you "decock" an XD is to pull the trigger. Unless you have reason to do this with a chambered round, DO NOT do it since it will fire that round.

Simply remove the magazine then pull the slide back somewhat quickly to eject the live round in the chamber, then visually and physically determine that the gun is cold (not loaded).

I know of no striker fired semi-auto handgun that has a manual decocker. Others may want to correct me if I am wrong but I have never heard of this "feature" on a striker fired pistol.

On a different note, since you are new to all of this, it is a good idea to do as you mentioned; go to some ranges and fire some different handguns to see what you like and what best satisfies your wants, needs, and requirements. The XD line of pistols are good guns and well worth your consideration. But do try some others as you progress through this period. Besides, you'll enjoy yourself along the way.


----------



## desertman

SouthernBoy:


> I know of no striker fired semi-auto handgun that has a manual decocker


That would defeat the whole purpose of a striker fired pistol. If the pistol were de-cocked the only way to fire it would be to retract the slide to chamber a round. I know that the Kimber Solo has a thumb actuated safety. But that does not de-cock the pistol. Just as the Springfield's have a grip safety but this also does not de-cock the pistol. Glock's of course do not have these features. Springfield's are indeed nice guns, and nice looking too I might add.


----------



## Binable

..appreciate the comeback, SouthernBoy. Well that seems to have answered that. Yep, I couldn't see how it would be safe to do so with a striker-fired pistol. ..guess my intuition was right. I figure you gotta be methodical with these little gems, so that'll be my method of choice. ..every time. ..eject the mag then eject the chambered round. ..foolproof. That's assuming I end up with a pistol of this type as my 1st purchase. ..wasn't seriously considering a semi-auto as my 1st gun mostly do to my concerns of reliability & lack of simplicity, but what I've been hearing those concerns of mine may have been overrated. ..have handled the Ruger SP101 revolver (have not shot it yet) & was kinda figuring something like that or the S&W 64 or 67 may become my 1st selection (..would really like to end up with both a pistol & a revolver), but that preference is kinda changing. ..have not completely moved over to the semi-auto side, but am definitely heading that way. For one thing I'm reading where you really should get a trigger job done on the Ruger AND THOSE SIGHTS ARE TERRIBLE! !! for my 60 yr old eyes. And I guess replacing those could cost a bit as well. So heck, you could have quite a bit of green into just 1 gun before you ever fired a shot. That li'l gun is cute as can be, but it may have to wait.


----------



## Binable

See below.


----------



## Binable

I gotta laugh, desertman. ..went out looking @ guns, saw the XDs & thought they looked great. ..simple lines, but I like that, what I call "contemporary" look. 1st review I read on it the guy opined on how boxy & downed right ugly they are. ..glad to see I'm not alone thinking they look just fine. And I'm also reading where they hold their looks well. Now I just gotta find one to shoot, try a few others & see if I can handle 'em .


----------



## SouthernBoy

desertman said:


> SouthernBoy:
> 
> That would defeat the whole purpose of a striker fired pistol. If the pistol were de-cocked the only way to fire it would be to retract the slide to chamber a round. I know that the Kimber Solo has a thumb actuated safety. But that does not de-cock the pistol. Just as the Springfield's have a grip safety but this also does not de-cock the pistol. Glock's of course do not have these features. Springfield's are indeed nice guns, and nice looking too I might add.


There is a way to simulate the decocking of a striker fired pistol but the need for something like this... well, I just don't see it.


----------



## SouthernBoy

Binable said:


> ..appreciate the comeback, SouthernBoy. Well that seems to have answered that. Yep, I couldn't see how it would be safe to do so with a striker-fired pistol. ..guess my intuition was right. I figure you gotta be methodical with these little gems, so that'll be my method of choice. ..every time. ..eject the mag then eject the chambered round. ..foolproof. That's assuming I end up with a pistol of this type as my 1st purchase. ..wasn't seriously considering a semi-auto as my 1st gun mostly do to my concerns of reliability & lack of simplicity, but what I've been hearing those concerns of mine may have been overrated. ..have handled the Ruger SP101 revolver (have not shot it yet) & was kinda figuring something like that or the S&W 64 or 67 may become my 1st selection (..would really like to end up with both a pistol & a revolver), but that preference is kinda changing. ..have not completely moved over to the semi-auto side, but am definitely heading that way. For one thing I'm reading where you really should get a trigger job done on the Ruger AND THOSE SIGHTS ARE TERRIBLE! !! for my 60 yr old eyes. And I guess replacing those could cost a bit as well. So heck, you could have quite a bit of green into just 1 gun before you ever fired a shot. That li'l gun is cute as can be, but it may have to wait.


The quality semi-auto pistols are quite reliable. The Glock may lead the pack on this subject and I can assure you that very few pistols or revolvers are any more simple than a Glock. And simplicity is a good thing in this category.

While I do have a basic Springfield Armory XD40, I am not much of a fan of them. I bought it six years ago because the price was so good (new for $419 at a gun show). The bore axis is higher than I like and the grip angle feels strange to me. But I will admit that they are good pistols and if they work for you, go for it.

As for sights, on most you can swap them out for better after market units. The basic Glock sights are NOT to my liking and all of my Glocks have after market sights on them. My gen4 Glock 23 is very accurate and is my daily carry gun.


----------



## desertman

Binable:
I really like the Springfield line of pistols I've got four. An XD40, XD9 Mod.2, XDM 3.8 Compact .45 and an XDS .45. In my opinion they are one of the best made polymer guns on the market. If it's simplicity you are looking for in a semi auto, Glock wins hands down. It's incredible how they can work so well with so few moving parts. What I like about the Springfield's is that except for the ejector there are no stamped steel parts. The frames also look more refined and detailed over the Glock. They also come in a nice fitted case with accessories, such as a holster and magazine pouch. Not that I use those but it does make for a nice package. The recoil spring assemblies are all steel compared to the Glock's polymer and steel. I've had no issues with them so far.

That being said nothing beats a Glock for outright dependability. They just keep on tickin'. There is, God only knows how many aftermarket parts and accessories available for them. They are probably one of the easiest guns to completely disassemble, and I've disassembled a lot of guns. I changed out the recoil springs for a Wolff "non-captive" unit which allows the user to change out the springs without replacing the entire unit. Brassstacker Industries makes a nice stainless steel unit that also allows you to do this except it has a screw on cap that must be removed and reinstalled. The only drawback to that is that you must keep the spring compressed while screwing on the cap. A block of wood placed in a vise with a hole drilled into it to hold the unit in place while compressing the spring works well. I also made a slotted tool to use instead of using my fingers to hold down the spring. I just do not like the standard polymer spring assembly that comes with the Glock, my only gripe with it.

The other advantage with a striker fired pistol is the trigger pull. I went out into the desert with my Ruger "Redhawk Talo" 2 3/4 inch barrel and fired a dozen 240 grain magnum loads as fast as I could pull the trigger. The best I could do was put them all into about an 18 inch circle at around 40 ft. Beat the crap out of my hand. Just for fun, hand still hurting I fired my Glock G30 .45 and put all nine rounds into about a four inch circle as fast as I could pull the trigger. Some difference! Granted I could have used .44 Specials in that big .44 and achieved better results, but the damn thing is too big and cumbersome to be lugging around all day. Besides it only holds six rounds. Not to try and bash revolvers, good God I've got a few, but in my opinion nothing beats a good quality semi auto striker fired pistol. I'm really sold on them.


----------



## Bisley

Binable said:


> . ..wasn't seriously considering a semi-auto as my 1st gun mostly do to my concerns of reliability & lack of simplicity, but what I've been hearing those concerns of mine may have been overrated.


This was the general consensus, a long time ago...but that was a long time ago. Pistols like the Glock and XD are just as reliable and safe as a revolver, for all practical purposes. Both have undergone very strenuous 'torture testing,' and the Glock has a reputation for reliability that spans decades. The XD llne of guns meets the same criteria, but as SB said, with a higher bore axis, which many (like me) prefer, and a very slightly different grip angle. It often satisfies shooters better who cut their teeth on the 1911 style pistol that has been the American 'standard' for many decades.

By all means, go shoot the Glock and learn how to safely operate it. The XD works the same way - it just has the grip safety, which doesn't hurt anything, although most folks consider it unnecessary.

You may decide on a revolver, but do it because you like it better - not for safety reasons. It operates on the same principle as the Glock or XD, safety-wise - don't touch the trigger until you're ready to destroy whatever is in front of the muzzle.


----------



## Binable

Thanks a ton for everyone's input. ..great to get info from guys who've walked the walk. ..would love to buy what I like but economics is gonna limit my purchasing. I KNOW! !! ..went out 4 yrs ago shopping for a scoped 22 rifle for punching holes in paper. ..was about like I am now; working way too much & needed a hobby. So after scouring the 'net for a couple days & not being able to figure out what I liked best, I decided to hit some gun shops. That way I figured I could get 'em in my hands & then I'd really know what I liked. Sshhiiieeett! I LIKED EVERY GUN I PICKED UP! !! ..took all the self discipline I had from buying about 8 22s that day! Well, these li'l gems could be about as bad. ..could be real addictive. ..about all I know @ this pt b4 actually shooting any of them are the good reports I'm getting on the Glocks & Spflds & the Sigs, which I haven't studied yet. And I know I really fell for that Ruger 5 shot. My bud'll show me the ropes with his Glock 20 something & I plan on shooting some others so I figure I'll be disciplined enough to make a smart purchase(s) b4 all is said & done. But it's something to be mindful of on the different grip angles of the Spfld vs the Glock. ..definitely something to take notice of. That right there could be huge.


----------



## high pockets

SouthernBoy said:


> ,,,
> I know of no striker fired semi-auto handgun that has a manual decocker. Others may want to correct me if I am wrong but I have never heard of this "feature" on a striker fired pistol.
> 
> ...


Walther P99 - striker fired, manual decocker.

Excellent firearm - see link: P99 - Walther Arms


----------



## Binable

So, I gotta ask out of curiosity as I'll prbly not have this thing holstered & simultaneously chambered. It'll prbly spend its life with me on the nightstand & @ the range. When shooters are carrying these guns holstered are they doing so with chambered rounds & thus cocked strikers. I'd have to assume so & I'd have to assume in the right hands it's considered a safe practice. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Binable

High pockets: ..makin' notes on all these guns guys (& maybe gals--it's my understanding thru the NRA mag I read that the girls are getting into this stuff more & more. Good for them. The more folk we can get on our bandwagon the more we can frustrate those who'd love to deny us our freedoms. Just my 2 cents) are recommending. These are all brands my late great cousin talked about back in the day. He was a huge collector. ..loved the stories behind 'em. He owned over a hundred @ 1 x & could a told ya about anything you needed to know about any of 'em. I've already gone thru 1 collection in my life but sold 'em as they were getting no use. These babies are gonna be different. ..going for shooters this x. ..looking for something for fun, trusty & hopefully something I won't embarras everybody around me with. ..might have to put some miles on my car to shoot some of these but that's alright with me. I'm on a mission!


----------



## SouthernBoy

Binable said:


> Thanks a ton for everyone's input. ..great to get info from guys who've walked the walk. ..would love to buy what I like but economics is gonna limit my purchasing. I KNOW! !! ..went out 4 yrs ago shopping for a scoped 22 rifle for punching holes in paper. ..was about like I am now; working way too much & needed a hobby. So after scouring the 'net for a couple days & not being able to figure out what I liked best, I decided to hit some gun shops. That way I figured I could get 'em in my hands & then I'd really know what I liked. Sshhiiieeett! I LIKED EVERY GUN I PICKED UP! !! ..took all the self discipline I had from buying about 8 22s that day! Well, these li'l gems could be about as bad. ..could be real addictive. ..about all I know @ this pt b4 actually shooting any of them are the good reports I'm getting on the Glocks & Spflds & the Sigs, which I haven't studied yet. And I know I really fell for that Ruger 5 shot. My bud'll show me the ropes with his Glock 20 something & I plan on shooting some others so I figure I'll be disciplined enough to make a smart purchase(s) b4 all is said & done. But it's something to be mindful of on the different grip angles of the Spfld vs the Glock. ..definitely something to take notice of. That right there could be huge.


Add the Smith and Wesson M&P series to your candidate list, specifically the M&P 9 since you mentioned you like the idea of a 9mm. The M&P design is among the best feeling and handling ones in the current market place. Check them out.


----------



## SouthernBoy

high pockets said:


> Walther P99 - striker fired, manual decocker.
> 
> Excellent firearm - see link: P99 - Walther Arms


Thank you for your post. I was not aware of this feature on this gun. But I have to admit I know little about the Walther line, though I do have a gun marketed by S&W but made by Walther under license.


----------



## SouthernBoy

Binable said:


> So, I gotta ask out of curiosity as I'll prbly not have this thing holstered & simultaneously chambered. It'll prbly spend its life with me on the nightstand & @ the range. When shooters are carrying these guns holstered are they doing so with chambered rounds & thus cocked strikers. I'd have to assume so & I'd have to assume in the right hands it's considered a safe practice. Correct me if I'm wrong.


This subject gets bantered about a lot on some of the gun websites (one in particular); whether or not to carry a sidearm with a round in the chamber. I do know of some people on some of these sites who do not carry chambered. Their stated beliefs are that, 1) they don't go places where they are going to be put in danger and, 2) they feel that should they have to use their gun, they will be able to pull it, rack the slide, and fire it if needed.

I submit to you that they are wrong, and that could easily mean they could wind up dead wrong. A sidearm not in full battery (loaded magazine, chambered round) is going to be a serious impediment should you have to use it like RIGHT NOW. All of the popular semi-automatic handguns in use are perfectly safe to carry with a round in the chamber. Even though many have no externally settable safeties, they do have internal safeties which render the gun unable to fire until the trigger is pulled. It is paramount to use a proper holster that is made for these guns and which protects the trigger from accidents.

Yes you can carry unchambered but the first question is why would you do this and what do you believe you will gain from it? If you are ever faced with an extreme encounter, chances are that it is going to go down quickly and you will need every ounce of time to do what you have to do. Don't hamper yourself anymore than you have to, otherwise you could pay for this with your life.


----------



## Bisley

In my opinion, a self defense handgun with an unloaded chamber is a club. Some will disagree.

A modern handgun of reasonable quality and in proper operating condition will not fire without its trigger being pulled. A person who is competent to carry a firearm will not touch the trigger unless it is pointed in a safe direction or at a target they intend to shoot.


----------



## denner

SouthernBoy said:


> Thank you for your post. I was not aware of this feature on this gun. But I have to admit I know little about the Walther line, though I do have a gun marketed by S&W but made by Walther under license.


The TAURUS PT24/7 G2 as well.


----------



## desertman

Bisley:


> In my opinion, a self defense handgun with an unloaded chamber is a club. Some will disagree.


Might as well carry a brick! At least you can conceal it. Might have a tough time finding a holster.


----------

